# Black out months and how to get time off



## Winxtwin (Oct 11, 2021)

Hello. I just started working at target two months ago. (The upcoming 2nd will be 3)

I have a question though. When I got hired on I was told the days I want off I could have off as long as I gave them notices.
Well low and behold I just asked for a week off for a family vacation ( this is for Disney ) and got told I cannot have that much time off because middle of October  - end of January is black out.
So you are telling me we want to do things with our families yet we get declined it. And I am afraid to mention about the wedding I want to attend to that is in Texas in the middle of November because of being declined.
I don’t know what to do. I was told I cannot have any time like that off because if they approve it for me that have to approve it for everyone.

I was told family came first. This is the first time me and my family are having a vacation in many years together. They told me to just reschedule the Disney tickets. Yet ... we got them for a discount and when we called they said we cannot reschedule so: 1.) either I don’t go and everyone goes and I’ll be unhappy and lost money, 2.) nobody goes and we all are unhappy and out of money or 3.) I go and risk trouble.

I was also told that in black out months people can’t cover for people since we will all be working full hours.
 Yet. I’m part time. Why am I working pretty much like I’m full time ? I am very much frustrated.

I do not want to risk my job. I do love target. What do I do... someone told me to call someone higher up. I do not want to get in trouble for going around.

when hired in I was never informed about black out and was only told after I mention the Disney passes and when I asked the first few times to get approved I was told to ask again later.
Also , why ? I was told I need to work thanksgiving , Black Friday and cyber Monday. My boyfriend who works target told me he only had to work one or the other and that’s why seasonal workers exist. At his target he only couldn’t request days off in December. I can understand working those two days. But... why do I need to work full time when I’m part time and why can’t I go do things with my family. I find it hard to believe pretty much nobody can request any time off for 4 months.  That nobody can spend proper holidays with family. Even team mates whose families live in other states say they can’t get time off. Which I find horrible.

I don’t understand and just want to actually have time with my family.


Sorry I’m all over the place on this message
I hope I make sense.


----------



## rd123 (Oct 11, 2021)

If they told you cannot approve time off then I’m not sure how you can get it done ! Another option is post your schedules for someone else to take over . Hopefully someone will take up your shifts .


----------



## MrT (Oct 11, 2021)

It is retail and stores are busiest these three months.  If you told them the specific dates when you got hired you could of probably got a week in october.  Nobody is getting any time off in november though.  Best you can do is hope people take your shifts but like they said everyone is going to be scheduled.  Maybe beg your hr etl to help you out but thats it.


----------



## Winxtwin (Oct 11, 2021)

MrT said:


> It is retail and stores are busiest these three months.  If you told them the specific dates when you got hired you could of probably got a week in october.  Nobody is getting any time off in november though.  Best you can do is hope people take your shifts but like they said everyone is going to be scheduled.  Maybe beg your hr etl to help you out but thats it.


How would I do that ? And what’s funny is they told non of the new people about these blackout days until this. They just told me to come back and ask again when we can discuss this. And how would I go around if I want people to take my shifts ? I was told nobody can do that because we will all be worked to the brim ( everyone is considered part time and nobody at our target is allowed to work 40 hours a week usually )


----------



## Winxtwin (Oct 11, 2021)

rd123 said:


> If they told you cannot approve time off then I’m not sure how you can get it done ! Another option is post your schedules for someone else to take over . Hopefully someone will take up your shifts .


How would I post my schedule ? I was told that people can’t do that in black out months. Honestly it’s so confusing to me and it’s frustrating since I been talking about this trip since I got there and trying to get their attention about leaving for a certain window and always got told to tell them when it got closer even though I been vocal.


----------



## DC Diva (Oct 11, 2021)

not even 3 months in and you want time off every month.  betting there will be something in December too, and then probably every other high traffic month too next year.  you realize this is retail, right?  and they hired you because they actually need people to work and run the stores?  sensing this is a pattern that won’t be working out for anyone, and i‘m guessing you already have missed some shifts within your first couple of months.


----------



## MrT (Oct 11, 2021)

Winxtwin said:


> How would I do that ? And what’s funny is they told non of the new people about these blackout days until this. They just told me to come back and ask again when we can discuss this. And how would I go around if I want people to take my shifts ? I was told nobody can do that because we will all be worked to the brim ( everyone is considered part time and nobody at our target is allowed to work 40 hours a week usually )


I dont want to sound rude but if i got a new job and i knew i was going to need a vacation 2 months in i would tell them asap.  It is retail amd they are literally hiring you to be here for this time, I'm not sure what you were expecting.  There is not much you cam do but call off amd hope you dont get into too much trouble.  Ask your other tms if they want to pick up shifts.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Oct 11, 2021)

Wait till the schedule comes out, you should get at least 2 of the needed days off. For the other days give them up on the app and ask all your team mates to take your shifts. Last option is call out and pray you don’t get fired. As far the wedding put a request off in the computer and see what happens you might get approved if it’s only 2 or 3 days and not a full week. In future please put in all time off requests as soon as possible. I would of done it my first day of work.


----------



## Winxtwin (Oct 11, 2021)

Zxy123456 said:


> Wait till the schedule comes out, you should get at least 2 of the needed days off. For the other days give them up on the app and ask all your team mates to take your shifts. Last option is call out and pray you don’t get fired. As far the wedding put a request off in the computer and see what happens you might get approved if it’s only 2 or 3 days and not a full week. In future please put in all time off requests as soon as possible. I would of done it my first day of work.


I don’t wanna be fired at all. Lord do I need this job and it’s benefits. The wedding is go to Texas. So I can leave after a shift. I go the next day and then after come straight back and work. Only one day.
I didn’t know the exact dates until literally the other day so that’s why. But I’ve seen people get off for the dumbest things yet ? I have legit things and what not


----------



## Winxtwin (Oct 11, 2021)

DC Diva said:


> not even 3 months in and you want time off every month.  betting there will be something in December too, and then probably every other high traffic month too next year.  you realize this is retail, right?  and they hired you because they actually need people to work and run the stores?  sensing this is a pattern that won’t be working out for anyone, and i‘m guessing you already have missed some shifts within your first couple of months.


 Out of the 8 days they give us off each month. I only got like 2 days off my first month because I willingly picked stuff up and I worked through a hurricane when I wasn’t scheduled. I came in to help willingly. And I’ve picked up 2 shifts before even though I’ve clocked out. And I’ve showed up early and stayed late before.  December. No. Don’t plan on taking time off in December. I get I’m retail . I did apply for this job.  And the pattern that “ won’t be working out for anyone”  Almost everyday I’ve had off. Like I do now. I wasn’t on schedule. and on one day I am not on the schedule this week I decided to cover a shift ? This is not a pattern for me. I’ve worked full time hours when I’m only marked as part time.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Oct 11, 2021)

Yeah you picked the worst time time to go on a vacation during the time where they need all hands on deck. Also the spot or heck any retailer isn't gonna care despite saying so about your family vacation especially when just and started too and top of that you wanna a week. No chance in hell.


----------



## Winxtwin (Oct 11, 2021)

Tarshitsucks said:


> Yeah you picked the worst time time to go on a vacation during the time where they need all hands on deck. Also the spot or heck any retailer isn't gonna care despite saying so about your family vacation especially when just and started too and top of that you wanna a week. No chance in hell.


This is a time where a lot of people go on vacation though with family. I know a few places who have said that they work retail and they are allowed time off and a friend who moved and works at a different target now. It’s just major confusing. Aint technically a week. 5 days max and I’ll work the day of leaving and come back early while the rest stay on the trip.


----------



## happygoth (Oct 11, 2021)

Yeah it depends on your leadership. Some will work with you, others won't. I've been in retail a long time and usually from mid-October through New Year's is a blackout period,  but of course over the years I've seen people manage to take days or even weeks off during those times.


----------



## Winxtwin (Oct 11, 2021)

Like. I ain’t even asking for a full week tbh. Just 5 days if anything. 2 as is I would have automatically since days off each week they say we get 2. I love this job. I don’t wanna lose it. I don’t want to be left behind of being with my family for the first real time in many years.


----------



## lucidtm (Oct 11, 2021)

You really just need to pull your ETL aside and ask for a good time to speak with them. 

Explain the family situation and ask if you can put in the request even though there are blackout dates. Tell them what you've said here that you love this job and are open to any ideas they have so that you can spend time with your family. I can't see October being a problem but November might be. Regardless, if they have enough people for the coverage you should be okay. It's hard to tell you one way or another because we don't know your store and your store's situation.

Our store is good at accommodating these types of things even during Q4. It really just depends on - 1. do we have the coverage, 2. has anyone else put the request in first (because first come first served), and 3. seniority sometimes matters (so say you put a request in for Nov 1 and the next day someone who has been there 10 years puts one in for Nov 1 because they take it off every single year for a family event that goes on every single year... the TM with the seniority gets the priority).

ASANTS, of course, but our store tries to accommodate because they would rather not have to deal with someone potentially calling out because they didn't get the day off.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Oct 11, 2021)

You can pretty much pick your 2 days off with time off requests (not every weekend tho, they don’t fall for that). Not much more than that. So I would take Friday/sat off one week and Sunday/Monday the next week.
But to think you can take time off in nov or dec is crazy. Have you never worked retail before?


----------



## MrT (Oct 12, 2021)

Just talk with your etl.  If you dont need full weeks off then they might work with you. Just have to hope for the best


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Oct 12, 2021)

Wow, your TL might be willing to work with you, but we're coming into the maxxed out busiest time of the year for retail. What were you expecting?
If I was your TL and you didn't bring this up during the interview, I'd have a hard time being okay with it. You were hired as additional seasonal help because the season is really busy and additional help is needed.
If you're interested in staying on after Christmas, this isn't the way to make points and be asked to stay. But if you don't care about that, have at it and take lots of time off, being aware that others are going to have to pick up the slack while you're gone.


----------



## spotlessmind (Oct 12, 2021)

Put your 2 weeks notice before your vacation and try to get rehired when you come back.  Good chance they will be desperate


----------



## DC Diva (Oct 12, 2021)

keep in mind, I would’ve given a different response if you A-had already completed you 90 day learning period and B- said you had the vacation benefits accrued to cover this request.  Totally different situation then, but right now you are a new hire that should be expected to work when you are needed.


----------



## Winxtwin (Oct 13, 2021)

FlowTeamChick said:


> Wow, your TL might be willing to work with you, but we're coming into the maxxed out busiest time of the year for retail. What were you expecting?
> If I was your TL and you didn't bring this up during the interview, I'd have a hard time being okay with it. You were hired as additional seasonal help because the season is really busy and additional help is needed.
> If you're interested in staying on after Christmas, this isn't the way to make points and be asked to stay. But if you don't care about that, have at it and take lots of time off, being aware that others are going to have to pick up the slack while you're gone.


I been trying to voice this for a while just to get told to mention it as it gets closer. I want to stay just this is something I been trying to get here for a while.


----------



## Winxtwin (Oct 13, 2021)

DC Diva said:


> keep in mind, I would’ve given a different response if you A-had already completed you 90 day learning period and B- said you had the vacation benefits accrued to cover this request.  Totally different situation then, but right now you are a new hire that should be expected to work when you are needed.


I work when needed. I’ve picked up shifts and everything.


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Oct 13, 2021)

Winxtwin said:


> I was told family came first


Wrong, Target comes first.  It's a business.  I would say if you are a good team member and reliable with ZERO attendance issues then you maybe can try sitting down with your HR and talk about it.  They may be willing to work with you if you are willing to work the days leading up to and after you return.  Also I would pick between Disney and the wedding as it sounds like your store is strict with time off.  I've been with Target for 15 years and I always want to go on vacation this time of year and never have had the guts to ask, but I am a leader, and I understand your predicament being a part time team member.


----------



## buliSBI (Oct 13, 2021)

This is where retail sucks...
There is no set Target policy but it is pretty much mandated at each store's discretion and business needs.  You can plead your request to your leadership, but a week during the Holiday season is a lot of time.
Stores more than likely will allow TimeOff for errands and appointments, or 1 day for family functions.

In the end business needs come first in Target's mind.


----------



## buliSBI (Oct 13, 2021)

I worked one store where there was YOU MUST BE AVAILABLE Black Friday or Day After Christmas
Another had varying Blackout times 
 * One year it was Thanksgiving to New Years
 * Another year it was November thru mid-January


----------



## lokinix (Oct 19, 2021)

buliSBI said:


> I worked one store where there was YOU MUST BE AVAILABLE Black Friday or Day After Christmas
> Another had varying Blackout times
> * One year it was Thanksgiving to New Years
> * Another year it was November thru mid-January


I know at the store I am working at now, they expect everyone to work Black Friday and the day before & after christmas. They just give you the chance to sign up for the shifts you want to work instead of auto-assigning.


----------



## TTB (Oct 20, 2021)

Yup retail you are expected to work holidays especially black friday. Its been a known thing so not something they tell you up front right away. This is the reason for hiring seasonal employees the blackout i think used to be a shorter time period but now because of pandemic they spread the deals out because we arent having a black friday and avoiding crowds. I didnt even know started that early but it makes sense now and also the holiday price match policy went into effect which they also didnt tell me. you cant price match anymore only to target.com.


----------



## lokinix (Oct 20, 2021)

TTB said:


> Yup retail you are expected to work holidays especially black friday. Its been a known thing so not something they tell you up front right away. This is the reason for hiring seasonal employees the blackout i think used to be a shorter time period but now because of pandemic they spread the deals out because we arent having a black friday and avoiding crowds. I didnt even know started that early but it makes sense now and also the holiday price match policy went into effect which they also didnt tell me. you cant price match anymore only to target.com.


Really? I've been taught how to price match in store, even if it is not target.com. I was taught on how to check it on myDevice and how to change it in the register. Their website hasn't changed yet then, Price Match Guarantee (target.com)


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 20, 2021)

lokinix said:


> Really? I've been taught how to price match in store, even if it is not target.com. I was taught on how to check it on myDevice and how to change it in the register. Their website hasn't changed yet then, Price Match Guarantee (target.com)


Spot will be changing it in about a week or two.


----------



## lokinix (Oct 20, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Spot will be changing it in about a week or two.


Interesting... It is something people go to Target for, their price matching. I was just told that it had to be verifiable via a web search, or the price matching app on the myDevice. Well, that's good to know.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 20, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Spot will be changing it in about a week or two.


price matching blackout only happens week of thanksgiving/Black Friday.


lokinix said:


> Interesting... It is something people go to Target for, their price matching. I was just told that it had to be verifiable via a web search, or the price matching app on the myDevice. Well, that's good to know.


it cannot be a web search, as google sometimes shows old prices. it must be verifiable on the my device or DIRECTLY on the retailer's live website (that's what the my device checks)


----------



## lokinix (Oct 20, 2021)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> it cannot be a web search, as google sometimes shows old prices. it must be verifiable on the my device or DIRECTLY on the retailer's live website (that's what the my device checks)


Yup,, that is what is what I meant - that it had to be able to be directly navigated to, not a print out, screenshot or what have it. It's why even if I am picking up a cashing shift, I still grab a mydevice.


----------



## TTB (Oct 21, 2021)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> price matching blackout only happens week of thanksgiving/Black Friday.
> 
> it cannot be a web search, as google sometimes shows old prices. it must be verifiable on the my device or DIRECTLY on the retailer's live website (that's what the my device checks)


It was a memo that was printed out at guest services sorry I guess I was mistaken thinking it was October 10th the holiday price match policy begins. I didnt read the paragraph below it and says we will be price matching to competitors all season. So they didn't implement it early they got rid of it and no more price matching blackout. my bad.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 21, 2021)

TTB said:


> It was a memo that was printed out at guest services sorry I guess I was mistaken thinking it was October 10th the holiday price match policy begins. I didnt read the paragraph below it and says we will be price matching to competitors all season. So they didn't implement it early they got rid of it and no more price matching blackout. my bad.


honestly that's good IMO. blackout was just confusing


----------



## lokinix (Oct 21, 2021)

TTB said:


> It was a memo that was printed out at guest services sorry I guess I was mistaken thinking it was October 10th the holiday price match policy begins. I didnt read the paragraph below it and says we will be price matching to competitors all season. So they didn't implement it early they got rid of it and no more price matching blackout. my bad.


Good to hear regarding no blackout. I can only imagine the "Can I speak with a manager please?"


----------



## seasonaldude (Oct 21, 2021)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> honestly that's good IMO. blackout was just confusing



Seems like more of a headache to me. We're going to be pricematching doorbusters and special deal of the days all season long. Most cashiers don't have devices to use the app to see if a request is legit. And, of course, many seasonal cashiers are well lacking in the common sense department. Just saying "no" and letting leadership deal with the occassional bitching Karen was pretty easy.


----------



## TheClopen (Oct 22, 2021)

Winxtwin said:


> Hello. I just started working at target two months ago. (The upcoming 2nd will be 3)
> 
> I have a question though. When I got hired on I was told the days I want off I could have off as long as I gave them notices.
> Well low and behold I just asked for a week off for a family vacation ( this is for Disney ) and got told I cannot have that much time off because middle of October  - end of January is black out.
> ...


You could possibly see if you can switch shifts with a co-worker for a day or two of the trip, or see if someone can cover for you. 
Another thing you could do is you could call out, for some of the days it's not the best option but at least you won't get marked NCNS. 
Not sure what else to tell you since the request got declined.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 22, 2021)

TheClopen said:


> You could possibly see if you can switch shifts with a co-worker for a day or two of the trip, or see if someone can cover for you.
> Another thing you could do is you could call out, for some of the days it's not the best option but at least you won't get marked NCNS.
> Not sure what else to tell you since the request got declined.


They just started working at spot two months ago.


----------



## TheClopen (Oct 22, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> They just started working at spot two months ago.


Dam I missed that, yeah that complicates things...they're really not gonna have any pull yet. Not enough time to get any ground.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 22, 2021)

TheClopen said:


> Dam I missed that, yeah that complicates things...they're really not gonna have any pull yet. Not enough time to get any ground.


Also, they forget to tell spot when interviewed about it too.


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Oct 29, 2021)

Retail is tough on this sort of thing. Get in a different line of work, you're not willing to sacrifice what retail demands. Doesn't make you less of a good person, it just is what it is.


----------

